# How's married life treating her?



## Curt James (Apr 20, 2013)

*Jamie Eason* (born April 10, 1976) is an American fitness model and writer. She is also a former NFL cheerleader and winner of the World's Fittest Model competition. She has been the featured subject and cover girl on many fitness and women's magazines. She is currently a full-time spokesperson for Bodybuilding.com, and is developing her own line of swimwear.
*
Education: *While working towards a degree in speech communication/organization at Texas A&M University, she took a weight training class for a kinesiology credit. It was then that her interest in fitness training began.
*
Cheerleader: *In 2001, after graduating from college and while working for her grandfather's roofing company, she tried out for the new Houston Texans cheerleading squad. She was one of 35 girls selected from 1,600 girls in a rigorous two-day process.
*
Direction change: *After a short time as a Houston Texans cheerleader, she returned to a desk job where her inactive lifestyle and poor nutrition took a toll on her body. A cancer scare motivated her to change. In an attempt to get in shape, she joined a local gym. She continued to work out and improve but wasn't completely satisfied with her results. After consulting a nutritionist, she was put on a proper diet that completely transformed her body. *She married Michael Middleton, a fellow workout enthusiast and Worship Leader, on August 7, 2012. The couple is currently expecting their first child.**

Modeling competition: *Eason was first discovered at a fitness competition in Austin, Texas. She received a pro card after her first fitness competition in 2006 at the Hardbody Entertainment Model Search at the Olympia.

More @ *Jamie Eason - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 20, 2013)

Really good pic of her... honestly she doesnt drive me nuts. Clearly her body is very very desirable. But her face is really,  meh. Like fergie kinda. I mean surely in real life I would not say that. But in fictional world where wear I get to lay any woman I want. I can think of at least one member her i would rather...(one female, men on the other hand...)


----------



## charley (Apr 20, 2013)

[h=2]How's married life treating anyone?[/h]


----------



## independent (Apr 20, 2013)

I wonder if she does anal.


----------



## Watson (Apr 20, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I wonder if she does anal.



i will always deny that was my first thought also


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 20, 2013)

i would so fuck her, maybe a little old for me, but we could play dressups


----------



## Watson (Apr 20, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i would so fuck her, *maybe a little old for me*, but we could play dressups



ur wife is like 80 years old dickhead!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 20, 2013)

Griffith said:


> ur wife is like 80 years old dickhead!



hello Mr No life thread hijacker, how is life treating you today? Go to fuckin gym ya homo bastard, try and do something constructive


----------



## Watson (Apr 20, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> hello Mr No life thread hijacker, how is life treating you today? Go to fuckin gym ya homo bastard, try and do something constructive



i goto the gym 6 days

the last time u walked into the door was to get ur son to film ur asshole which u forgot to wipe


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 20, 2013)

> i would so fuck her, maybe a little old for me, but we could play dressups


 Really?? Who says shit like that???


----------



## KelJu (Apr 20, 2013)

Griffith said:


> i will always deny that was my first thought also




Muscular butt? I always want to assfuck women with nice gluts.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 20, 2013)

HARD AT IT said:


> Really?? Who says shit like that???



this is AG, we say anything we want


----------



## Watson (Apr 20, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> this is AG, we say anything we want


----------



## charley (Apr 20, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i would so fuck her, maybe a little old for me, but we could play dressups



...Wrong gender & over 8yrs old..  This is what Azza wants!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swfl (Apr 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Really good pic of her... honestly she doesnt drive me nuts. Clearly her body is very very desirable. But her face is really,  meh. Like fergie kinda. I mean surely in real life I would not say that. But in fictional world where wear I get to lay any woman I want. I can think of at least one member her i would rather...(one female, men on the other hand...)



I think I know who's on that list...


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 20, 2013)

> Go to fuckin gym ya homo bastard, try and do something constructive



That would be a great place to hide from you!!!!


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 20, 2013)

> this is AG, we say anything we want



Oh good then it won't be a big deal that I say that I say: pull your shirt over your head and punch yourself in the face. Just think of it like a hockey fight but our doing it to yourself. Should fix most of your probs


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Really good pic of her... honestly she doesnt drive me nuts. Clearly her body is very very desirable. But her face is really,  meh. Like fergie kinda. I mean surely in real life I would not say that. But in fictional world where wear I get to lay any woman I want. I can think of at least one member her i would rather...(one female, men on the other hand...)



Nice, you put a lot of thought in that^^^ I couldn't stop looking at her ass long enough to put together a complete thought... But now that I can't see her backside anymore, you're right her face is just "okay" as long as we're in virtual reality doing the judging.


----------



## Watson (Apr 20, 2013)

Curt James said:


> *Jamie Eason* (born April 10, 1976) is an American fitness model and writer. She is also a former NFL cheerleader and winner of the World's Fittest Model competition. She has been the featured subject and cover girl on many fitness and women's magazines. She is currently a full-time spokesperson for Bodybuilding.com, and is developing her own line of swimwear.
> *
> Education: *While working towards a degree in speech communication/organization at Texas A&M University, she took a weight training class for a kinesiology credit. It was then that her interest in fitness training began.
> *
> ...



jeez curt u sneaky guy...


----------



## Watson (Apr 20, 2013)

about 10% of women will ever return to their pre-child birth days......





















so frap away now, soon she might end up like this


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 20, 2013)

I still can't see her face


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 21, 2013)

shes perfect, I doubt she will look like that ever again, being a mother is a tough job I'm sure that will take up all her time


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 22, 2013)

Transgender surgery has come a long way.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 22, 2013)

The day I saw what Prince sees, Sexy and vulrenable....

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/171449-pj-braun-convicted-jamie-eason.html#post2947184


----------

